#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  Бизнес со Шри-Ланкой и особенности менталитета сингалов и др. ланкийцев

## Дмитрон

Привет!
Уже знаком с несколькими сингалами-бизнесменами.
В целом, впечатления о них хорошие. Это добродушный и открытый народ.
Опыта бизнеса с ними не имею, хотелось бы услышать о их особенностях.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Может имеет смысл обратиться на бизнес-форумы, а не флудить в подразделе?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.07.2013), Жека (09.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (08.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Может имеет смысл обратиться на бизнес-форумы, а не флудить в подразделе?


Нашел в других форумах очень мало информации.
В принципе не против если тему в другой раздел переведут.
Но я думаю, те, кто был на Шри-Ланке может знать многое.

----------


## Ануруддха

Сингалы народ действительно добродушный, но насколько я знаю, бизнес они делают исключительно в свою пользу.

----------

Велеслав (08.07.2013), Жека (09.07.2013), Наталья (09.07.2013), Топпер- (08.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Сингалы народ действительно добродушный, но насколько я знаю, бизнес они делают исключительно для себя.


С самой Шри-Ланкой получается очень медленно работать. У них есть интерес, но они очень медлительны. Возможно имеет влияние, недавно закончившаяся война и жаркий климат.
Зарубежные ланкийцы показались мне более быстрыми по делам.

----------

Велеслав (08.07.2013), Топпер- (08.07.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Война так же как и цунами здесь не при чем. Менталитет такой, готовы ничего не делать пока оно хоть как то работает. Просто в удивительно плачевном состоянии общественные туалеты, за которые они еще и берут деньги, но в которых не работает элементарный умывальник. Это такой универсальный показатель уровня нации. В прошлом году был в Китае так там общественные туалеты бесплатны и сияют чистотой.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.07.2013), Велеслав (08.07.2013), Наталья (09.07.2013), Топпер- (08.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Война так же как и цунами здесь не при чем. Менталитет такой, готовы ничего не делать пока оно хоть как то работает. Просто в удивительно плачевном состоянии общественные туалеты, за которые они еще и берут деньги, но в которых не работает элементарный умывальник. Это такой универсальный показатель уровня нации. В прошлом году был в Китае так там общественные туалеты бесплатны и сияют чистотой.


Я боюсь разочароваться. Недавно с посольскими служащими совершенно душевно в домашней обстановке общался. Поел ланкийской еды.
Пока боссам сообщил не стоит торопиться со Шри-Ланкой. Они только-только поднимаются.

----------


## Ануруддха

Возможно я несколько сгущаю и оцениваю излишне по внешнему, но деньги, как мне кажется не стоит им давать в развитие бизнеса, только деньги-товар-деньги или наоборот.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Возможно я несколько сгущаю и оцениваю излишне по внешнему, но деньги, как мне кажется не стоит им давать в развитие бизнеса, только деньги-товар-деньги или наоборот.


А такое может быть (как с Индией иногда, у меня такого до сих пор не было, но я слышал), если по контракту и вопреки ему не поставить товар, хотя он оплачен?

----------


## Топпер

> Привет!
> Уже знаком с несколькими сингалами-бизнесменами.
> В целом, впечатления о них хорошие. Это добродушный и открытый народ.
> Опыта бизнеса с ними не имею, хотелось бы услышать о их особенностях.


Немного необязательные, как все азиаты. Но, в целом, очень хороший народ. И достаточно близки (в сравнении, конечно) к нам, европейцам. Уж не знаю, что сыграло роль: арийские корни или долгая колониальная зависимость.

----------

Ануруддха (08.07.2013), Велеслав (08.07.2013), Дмитрон (08.07.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> А такое может быть (как с Индией иногда, у меня такого до сих пор не было, но я слышал), если по контракту и вопреки ему не поставить товар, хотя он оплачен?


Не думаю, что они пойдут на откровенное воровство, к тому же Россия для них стратегический партнер, но нужно стимулировать их к выполнению своих обязательств, к примеру, оплатить только часть контракта - остальное по факту. Либо предусмотреть серьезные пени за просрочку.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.07.2013), Велеслав (08.07.2013), Дмитрон (09.07.2013), Топпер- (08.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

Тема закрывается.
Да хранят Вас три драгоценности.

----------

